# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  Розыск билетов c Infostart по УТ

## Asisdes

Доброго дня! Коллеги, никто не скачивал последние билеты по УТ с Инфостарт,
в частности интересуют.

https://infostart.ru/public/1149135/
https://infostart.ru/public/1149665/

в двух темах кто то расписал билеты.

Ни кого нет случайно?!

----------


## NIkolay_L

У меня есть.
Ещё актуально?

----------


## Asisdes

Если есть скидывай посмотрим что там.

----------


## NIkolay_L

> Если есть скидывай посмотрим что там.


https://dropmefiles.com/0yyTi

----------

fisher91 (23.03.2020), root7 (22.03.2020), ZapMos (30.03.2020)

----------


## Volga-Volga

Здравствуйте! Можно актуализировать ссылку? Пожалуйста )

----------


## Volga-Volga

Коллеги, интересуют тексты билетов. Сильно ли они отличаются от билетов по 11.3?

----------


## gfi

Комрады!!!
Поделитесь билетами у кого есть!

----------


## Konor18

> Комрады!!!
> Поделитесь билетами у кого есть!


https://dropmefiles.com/hk3Jk
есть какие-то, может подойдут

----------

Angola (28.07.2020), Volga-Volga (28.07.2020)

----------


## gfi

Спасибо, тоже подойдет!!

----------


## Volga-Volga

Спасибо! (Правда интересуют билеты по спец.консу)

----------


## Sertmon

Скиньте пожалуйста еще раз решения, ссылки уже неактивны.

----------


## Winston

Скиньте пожулуйста

----------

